# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Шифровальщик Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Shade.vp

## zhdanoff_wii

Здравствуйте! Открыл "письмо счастья" и в результате зашифрованы все текстовые, да и не только файлы на ПК. Прогнал зараженный ЖД антивирусом. Выявил трояна с именем Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Shade.vp. и еще Trojan.Win32.Agent.ihoa. Что тут можно сделать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Fokc

какое расширение у файлов

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

возможно при расширениях .xtbl .ytbl дешифровка

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

плюс могу скинуть декриптор

----------


## thyrex

Прежде тем писать, стоит обратить внимание на дату сообщения.




> возможно при расширениях .xtbl .ytbl дешифровка


Не во всех случаях

----------

